# Off to the Mint



## Kim (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi All
 Just thought I would show you what 30 ounces of alluvial gold looks like lol[].  It is off to the mint.
 Thanks Kim


----------



## IRISH (Apr 17, 2004)

Very nice Kim [] .
 Wouldn't you do better to sell them as nuggets ?  seems a pity to melt down that much nice alluvial Gold.
 How long did it take you to find that much ?


----------



## drjhostetters (Apr 17, 2004)

Kim...you keep it up and we're gonna have to rename this the "Antique Gold Forum"!

 By the way you couldn't spare an old man a few ounces of that yellow stuff...could you?[]


----------



## Kim (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Irish 
 It has taken around twelve months to collect this but there is more not shown. This is just the smaller stuff the bigger nuggets won't be going to the mint they are kept at the bank.[] 

 Dr J
 I have to apologise for the gold displays.  I know this is a bottle forum and I should know better.  A lot of forum members seem to have detectors and it is related in a sense [8|].  I promise to behave myself in future and stick to the bottles lol.

 regards Kim


----------



## IRISH (Apr 17, 2004)

Kim I think drjhostetters was joking [] ,  you can post all the gold photos you want in this part of the forum (I know nuggets are not exactly unexpected finds when your detecting but it's ok anyhow [] ).


----------



## David E Dearden (Apr 17, 2004)

So don't beleive me KIM I am wearing an Alaska 14 K gold nugget ring. Found it with a Whites Det down about two inches in a baseball field. Also found a 14K gold and diamond braclet behind a stump in the woods. Braclet was flatened by something and the Bar holding the Diamond was plated Black Hills  Gold. Got $95.00 for braclet which I used to have a blue Topaz put onto the ring I just told you about.
 Only way to find gold here
 Dave


----------



## Maine Digger (Apr 17, 2004)

Kim,  We all forgive you for the great gold pictures. Now your penance is to send us all one of those 'big' pieces you have in the bank![]  Don't stop, keep those pictures coming! Do you have any interests in sem-precious gems at all?


----------

